# Bracknell Berkshire, looking for a support group



## janetmcswiney (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, I have just moved in to the area from over seas and looking for a local support group to join.  I am mum of a 12 year old boy, who has type 1 for the last 3 years, and is not in the slightest bit dependent.  I am really hoping to find him a friend that also has type 1 in the area, or a mum to befriend, any help on where to start would be greatly appreciated thanks janet


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi @janetmcswiney 

Welcome to the forum and the UK   

Has your son been allocated a diabetes team yet? The DSN at his clinic may be able to put you in touch with other families close by and may even do group events locally - though of course they may not be running currently.


----------



## janetmcswiney (Aug 2, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> Hi @janetmcswiney
> 
> Welcome to the forum and the UK
> 
> Has your son been allocated a diabetes team yet? The DSN at his clinic may be able to put you in touch with other families close by and may even do group events locally - though of course they may not be running currently.


thanks for your reply, we have just been referred to a clinic by the GP so waiting for their contact, i’ll ask the DSN when we get to meet one about local groups, thanks for your help


----------



## Bronco Billy (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi Janet

If you go to this page, https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/local_support_groups, and put in your post code, it will show you the groups nearest to you. Look for one that describes itself as a  family group. If you're not sure, let me know and I'll check which are family groups for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @janetmcswiney 

Hope you find some useful local contacts soon.

Hopefully at some point in the future Diabetes UK will be able to reinstate their family weekender events, or something similar.


----------

